# Bettas in there planted homes



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

lets see some planted Betta Tanks!!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure people are sick of seeing these, but since you requested it:

Zeus:









Ares:









More plants on the way soon!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going plant shopping today on the way home form work. There are two stores in my area that have decent plants and they are both on the way home.

I'm looking for more anubias and maybe a crypt, java moss, java fern, or some stalk type plants.

I need to trim the pennywort in Zeus' tank badly. It is easily five times as dense as what is in the picture. Which is only a week old. the stuff grows like a weed in 10+ watt gallon light. Probably because it is a weed..... but looks so cool.

Whatever they have that does not require co2 and will be ok in low (ares tank) or high (Zeus' tank) light, as I am running very low tech. No special substrates, no co2, regular strip light on Ares tank and an architects desk lamp with 10w (40w output) compact florescent on Zeus'.

If successful in finding good specimens I'll snap new pics tomorrow when everything settles.


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have some dwarf baby tears sitting in my tank right now ill have to plant them when get home and then ill post some pics
neenjar what type of plants are those lilly pad looking things?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

The only plant that isn't real is the one with white leaves (but Flair loves that plant - so I kept it...). The plants are actually looking a lot better since they are acclimating - the dwarf hairgrass and crypt have grown like crazy since being planted!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice plants and tank!!


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

your tank looks nice!!! I love live plants. They make a normal fish tank look 10x better!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Neejar, what plant is in Ares tank? I really like that one!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

The lilly pad looking plants are Brazilian Pennywort. It is technically a weed and grows like one, a lot of pruning needed, but looks cool 

They are in both tanks, as well as anubias nana. Zeus' tank also has a spiral val in it that I took clippings from a friend. Plant shopping did not go so well today, nothing good. Tomorrow I will drive up to big als, they often have really nice plants.


----------



## xfk (Jul 10, 2009)

=) first post in this area of the forum...so..my split betta tank..planted, of course...
Oh, the plants are Cambomba, Water Sprite, Anubias Lanceolata, and Crypt. Wentii...and some sort of Hygro that i'm not sure of


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice planted tank!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous tank!!!!


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow that is an amazing tank!!! your plants are really thriving!! how big is it?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

xfk said:


> =) first post in this area of the forum...so..my split betta tank..planted, of course...
> Oh, the plants are Cambomba, Water Sprite, Anubias Lanceolata, and Crypt. Wentii...and some sort of Hygro that i'm not sure of



Wow, beautiful!


ok time to go plant shopping.. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful tanks guys. I love planted tanks.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You got a beautiful tank xfk!


----------



## xfk (Jul 10, 2009)

:tongue: aww thanks guys. Haha in all that tank is 10 gallons, but it's split unevenly right now, so the picture is of the 7 gallon side. I have some shrimp in there that do a pretty good job with the algae, and I use nutrafin plantgro and fertilizer tablet for the roots once every two weeks... XD the the fish seem to like the real plants better, and it's sort of fun to watch them grow and make cuttings (the plants, i mean).


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Went plant shopping today =D*

Today went MUCH better than yesterday. I got a pristine wendtii green and red crypt that I was able to break into 2 plants. also anubias bateri, dwarf hair grass, cabomba, and a moss ball were added to what was in there. Ares got 1 of the 2 crypts, Zeus got the rest and when they get trimmed I will plant out Ares tank :-D

Ares:









Zeus: He lucked out having the mateur tank..









top view: glass cover removed.


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## xfk (Jul 10, 2009)

!! wow, it looks great! =) i love the marimo moss balls, they're so cute when they bubble up.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

nice tanks guys very lovly


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow Neenjar!!! That is soooo beautiful.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow neejar! I love it!! I wish I could have more live plants. I really like your moss ball and the other plant in the front of Zeus tank to the left of the hut.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

When I first set up my tank. I ended up removing the rock and put in terracotta pots instead.

Hornwort, amazon sword, and something else in the back.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks Great!!! Nice piece of Texas holy rock


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha yep, but I had to take it out cause I found out it leaches into the water and raises ph...that and one of my kuhlis scratched itself up on the rock. So I put a terracotta pot in its place and put the rock in my snake tank.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------

